# Computer does not connect to internet through router or directly to DSL modem



## menemshaman (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello,

I am a newby so please bear with me. I have been having a huge problem for awhile now. I have a Linksys WRT54GS router and a DSL modem. The modem is working correctly as I checked it with Verizon. The router appears to be configured correctly. However the computer cannot connect through the router or directly through the LAN and modem.
I have tried flushing the DNS to no avail. Here is my "ipconfig/all" info. Perhaps someone can help me as I am not that proficient in computer matters. Thanks

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dad>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JesseS2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-C9-69-9F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.232.140
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter smtp.verizon.net:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 141.149.172.219
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 141.149.172.219
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.243.0.12
68.237.161.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Dad>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP.
Make/model of the broadband modem.
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## menemshaman (Jul 25, 2007)

1. Verizon.net
2. Westell/WireSpeed DSL modem
3 Connection type - wired
4. Intel (R) Pro/100VE adapter
5. Dell Dimension 4550 desktop
6. I use Mozilla FireFox Browser 5.0


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I need the model of the DSL modem too.

Is the modem connected using Ethernet to the computer? Did you reset the modem by unplugging the power for 15 seconds or more?


----------



## menemshaman (Jul 25, 2007)

My Westell modem model is B90-36R516-01

This computer has a CNet Pro 200WL Fast Ethernet card adapter in addition to the IntelPro 100 internet connection. I have tried connecting the modem through the Ethernet port and have the same problem. This computer also has a Linksys Wireless -G PCI adapter with Speedbooster #2. This PC belongs to my son. This computer was part of the wireless network in another part of the house. My PC crashed a couple of months ago and I have been using his since then. When I first hooked his computer up the internet connection worked fine - solely through the LAN connection.


----------



## menemshaman (Jul 25, 2007)

I have powered down both the modem and router on numerous occassions to no avail. Also I have used the Linksys Easy Link tool to no avail.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you successfully connected any computer to the modem directly, and/or to the router when connected to the modem?


----------



## menemshaman (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes, previously with my Dell Dimension and also with this computer untill a couple of weeks ago. Should I attempt connecting anoither computer. If so it will take a little while to get it done.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try this first, if that doesn't make a difference, I'd suggest trying a different computer. This will narrow it down to the computer or the network link.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 & Vista.*

For XP, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

For Vista, Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## menemshaman (Jul 25, 2007)

Winsock reset but TCP/IP did not. 

I reset winsock and then tried to rest TCP/IP as suggested. TCP/IP did not reset, the curser just moved to new command prompt. I rebooted after winsock rest and tried TCP/IP reset again. Nothing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think we need to try the other computer.


----------



## djangojazz (Apr 11, 2006)

Well just jumping I would ask one obvious thing. Did you ping the Network card itself to make sure it gets a signal? Open up command prompt. Type in "Ping 127.0.0.1", this merely loops back to your network card and sees it can get a response. If it can't all the technical advice on routers, DSL modems and resets doesn't do much if your card that translates isn't accepting data. If it does does it show it's working fine under your Device Manager? Right Click>My Comuter>Hardware>Device Manger>look for your network card(usually a green looking board); no exclamation points or red x's is what you want. Also why not run a repair and see if the NIC is getting data? Go to control panel>network connections>find your nic and right click>hit repair. 

Also aside from doing the prompts to reset modems and routers. I would suggest you first can say "Yes I can plug in my cable/DSL modem" directly into my computer and get the internet. If you can't plugging in extra hardware in the mix and troubleshooting it is just adding more to the mess. A lot of times when my system isn't connecting I unplug all my wires, unplug my modem that is getting a signal directly from the wall. Link a wire straight from it to the PC in question, turn it back on.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 31, 2004)

Well do the ping yourself thing but I notice that the subnet mask for the verizon add is incorrect it cant be 255.255.255.255, it should be 255.255.0.0 as its a /16 subnet address not a /32. Just an observation. 

Pookie


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, connected directly to the modem, that can indeed be correct, it's a subnet of one. Notice that is a PPP connection.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Pookie, I always get confused with PPP connections (which is the main reason I haven't tried to chime in here before) but advise you to check out some other ones--you'll see that same mask and the equally confusing IP = Gateway. 

By the way 127.0.0.1 is the loopback address. Pinging it tests some stuff, but not the NIC. Before you argue this, consider which NIC is pinged by 127.0.0.1 when you have multiple connections?


----------



## arpan69 (Aug 6, 2007)

I cannot connect to any web site. I tried both IE and Firefox. I can ping google and yahoo and I can connect and update my antivirus (Mcfaee) and some other software. I flushed my ipconfig reset all routers/modems. I even uninstalled and reinstalled my network card. I also used the USB port to connect directly with the cable mode. Still no connection to any web pages. I have a laptop that uses the same router and it has no problem connecting. This started to occur several days ago. I have not installed any new software but did get regular updates. I am running XP Pro with SP2.

If you need more information please let me know.

Thanks
Arpan


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do the repairs in post #9. For any more help please start your own thread, as we cannot work on multiple peoples' problems in one thread w/o massive confusion.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Closed so nobody posts new problems to this one.


----------

